# Network interface Eth0 does not exist

## Etsh

hi all

i have used minimal Live CD "Gentoo Linux x86"and network was working well

and after setup is finished and when i boot to Gentoo this error is appeared 

" * Network interface eth0 does not exist

   *please verify hardware or kernel module (driver)

Error 

cannot start net mount as net.eth0 could start "

and i'm sure that i include etho support when i compile kernal 

 :Sad: 

----------

## My_World

First off, how do you know that you included eth0?

First of, give us the output of:

lspci

That will tell you what kernel drivers needs to be installed.

----------

## Etsh

as i checked the box of 100MB Eth0 support in menuconfig

and output of lspci is 02:02.0 ethernet controller : VIA Technologies .INC VT6/05/VT61106s [Rhine - III] (rev 86)

and do i need to recompile the kernel after add any driver or i can  recompile the new drivers only ?

----------

## My_World

```

cd /usr/src/linux

make menuconfig

Device Drivers --> Network device support -->  [*]   Ethernet (10 or 100Mbit) --> [*]   EISA, VLB, PCI and on board controllers + <*>   VIA Rhine support

```

Exit and save.

```

make && make modules_install

mount /boot (If you followed the handbook)

cp arch/i386/boot/bzImage /boot/ (or however you specify your kernels)

```

I take it you use GRUB for your boor loader, so nothing more needed.

Now:

```

nano -w /etc/conf.d/net

```

Change it to reflect how you would like your card setup.

```

cp /etc/init.d/net /etc/init.d/net.eth0

rc-update add net.eth0 default

```

Reboot and it should work now.

----------

## Etsh

```
cp /etc/init.d/net /etc/init.d/net.eth0 
```

in first path which file u mean 

net.lo or netmount ???

----------

## V-Li

Check if there are other network devices like /dev/eth1

```
dmesg | grep eth[0-9] 
```

can also help you.

----------

## My_World

cd /etc/init.d

ln -s net.lo net.eth0

That is the politically correct way.

----------

## Etsh

during booting ,it stopped at  

 * Setting user font ......

----------

## My_World

Have you followed the Handbook to the letter?

If you struggle with the kernel then use genkernel. Read up in the handbook how to use it and configure your boot-loader.

That at least will get you a bootable system with a working network connection.

----------

## krinn

blacklist net start and try start it by hand yourself to see if you kernel could boot as

nano /etc/rc.conf

change rc_hotplug="!net.*"

after that if your kernel boot file, try /etc/init.d/net.eth0 start

----------

## Etsh

during booting , i pressed I to interact

then skipped the net.lo and netmount , net.eth0 coud not satrt as the net.lo skipped

and booting goes well and system starts again and tried to start them , but fail

what can i do???

----------

